# Cant hook vs. peavey?



## DeanBrown3D (Feb 5, 2006)

What's the difference between a cant hook vs. peavey? I'm thinking one or both of these might be good for turning over logs (picture 1-2' diameter, 5-20' long) for sawing the last bit on the other side, but I dunno which one would be better.

Heres the peavey:

http://onlinestore.forestindustry.com/ic/4.61/baileys/images/items/CH_060.jpg

Heres the cant hook:

http://onlinestore.forestindustry.com/ic/4.61/baileys/images/items/PV_060.jpg

Thanks!

Dean


----------



## clearance (Feb 5, 2006)

No need for the pictures, a peavey can be stuck in a log, stump etc. and will not get lost. Other than that no big diff. I have both, I use the peavey.


----------



## shadyg (Feb 5, 2006)

I use both also. I like the cant hook a little better for twisting the smaller diameter logs out of a pile.


----------



## jp hallman (Feb 5, 2006)

Ya' go for the Peavey. Stab it in the ground and you'll not be hunting for it when you need it.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 5, 2006)

Peavey. The point is good for a lot of things. Spray some orange log marking paint on the metal parts once in awhile so when you do lay it down and forget about it you won't run over it. Not that anybody ever has.


----------



## DeanBrown3D (Feb 6, 2006)

Ok thanks all. 

Whats the largest diameter those can handle, approx?


----------



## stihlatit (Feb 6, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> Ok thanks all.
> 
> Whats the largest diameter those can handle, approx?



I have two ancient Amish cants and love em. Use them a lot. real good for turning spars. They handle what ever the spread of the pawl is versus your arm and the leverage length of the pole.

Arnie


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 6, 2006)

stihlatit said:


> I have two ancient Amish cants and love em. Use them a lot. real good for turning spars. They handle what ever the spread of the pawl is versus your arm and the leverage length of the pole.
> 
> Arnie




Do ancient Amish look different than modern Amish?


----------



## clearance (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh, yeah, almost forgot. The peavey is real good as a key. When I was doing utility work we had keys for all powerline co. gates, but not for all municipalities. Parks, walkways etc. that are gated to keep out vehicles, we wanted in with the boom truck. Just get the point in the hasp and snap, works awesome, the muni guys sometimes would show up "The gate was open already" we would say. You can move pretty big rocks as well, the one I have is painted bright yellow. To use it you push it point first over the log with some force, with the arm (hook) hanging down. The hook will then be driven into the log and you can turn it. If the hook isn't stuck in good it will come out under pressure.


----------



## Robert Mickley (Feb 19, 2006)

I prefer a cant hook most of the time, i have probably 6 or 7 peavys and cant hooks. My favorite is my Logrite can't hook the almost exclusively now a days

http://www.logrite.com/

There is one thing I have found I can do with a peavy that I can't do with a can't hook. That is sticking it into the end of the log with hook on the side or bottom so you can scoot one over with out rolling the log on the mill.

Other than that I feel its personal preference


----------



## jp hallman (Feb 19, 2006)

DeanBrown3D said:


> Ok thanks all.
> 
> Whats the largest diameter those can handle, approx?


I've rolled some four foot diameter Ponderosa Pine that were close to eight feet long. Flat frozen "pummy" ground. Depends on bark thickness, handle length, terrain, and how much A** you can hang on the end of the handle.


----------



## John Ellison (Feb 19, 2006)

I have one of each. Less than 18 / 20 " and I will go for the cant hook. The point of the peavy gets in the way digging into the ground with smaller logs, but it does seem to work better on a bigger one.
My cant hook is about to become lost in the leaves here.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 20, 2006)

Small Wood said:


> Do ancient Amish look different than modern Amish?





Sure! More wrinkles!


----------

